# Wanted audi tt mk1 front bumper cover



## Aswhite (Jul 2, 2014)

First off I'm new and thank everyone for there help so far. I know this has been posted by others but you never know what is available now. I am slowly rebuilding a 225 roadster which was supposed to need an engine but then discovered it was the transmission. With the help of this site I tracked one down,thank you, and now refreshing the motor at the machine shop. Now I need to start forward thinking of the rest of the car. The front cover was run up on a curb stop and broke the center bottom out. The rest is fine. If anyone has a full cover or even a busted up one that the center bottom could be cut out of please let me know. It will be coming to 02852 if your ahead of the game. 
I would not be opposed to an aftermarket bumper either in case someone is looking to change the look of there car again!
Color does not matter but it does need to have the sprayer cutouts. 
Also anyone ever use a lower lip kit that covers the existing bottom original cover? I found a lip add on and didn't know if anyone had used one before?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

The Votex front lip was an OEM piece that covered the bottom of the front. Many people use that one.










Another popular choice is to use the opportunity to upgrade to the 3.2 front bumper cover, which most people feel looks much better than the "normal" cover (kind of an OEM integrated Votex).


----------



## Aswhite (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. The factory option might be the easy way out. 
Appreciate it!


----------



## Aswhite (Jul 2, 2014)

MCPaudiTT said:


> The Votex front lip was an OEM piece that covered the bottom of the front. Many people use that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So after doing some reading and looking around 3.2 bumper covers are not readily available used. I guess I'm back to square one


----------



## Aswhite (Jul 2, 2014)

Still looking for a used front bumper or lip. Anyone looking to change things up or install a new bumper for a different look?
Thanks


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi. If you look at my forsale thread I have a lake silver front bumper with infinity lip all shaved new paint.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Never mind my sprayers have been shaved out


----------



## Aswhite (Jul 2, 2014)

Come on somebody must be planning something or has one of these cars sitting in a garage or behind the house under a tree. Even a wrecked bumper that the bottom center could be cut out of. 
I know it's a shot in the dark. 
Thank you


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

I had that section a month ago, but it went in the trash :/ wish I'd known...


----------

